# End of season Nash interview



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Suns guard Steve Nash spoke for 10 minutes following the team’s losing finale Wednesday night at US Airways Center. Here is everything he said:
> On the home fans’ fourth-quarter “We want Steve” chant: "It was obviously amazing to get that type of reception and support. It's very special because it's not something I asked for or imagined. To get that type of spontaneous reaction means it's authentic, the relationship I thought we had. It’s great. It really feels special. The fans have been phenomenal and it's meant a lot to me to play in a city like this for as long as I have and to feel important to the fans and the community. I just feel like a very lucky guy."
> 
> On his emotions entering Wednesday night's finale: “First, I must admit that I’m not the most sentimental person in the world. It’s something I shy away from more than try to soak it up and get emotional. To be honest, I really didn’t get a chance to think about it. If this were to be my last game, it would be a night I’ll remember. It’ll be an important night for me. I didn’t get a lot of moments to put that in perspective because we were playing for our lives last night and coming back in the middle of the night and getting the kids from school and stuff like that, it’s not like you have a lot of time to sit around and put your career in perspective. I just wanted to play hard and go out on a good note for this season.”
> ...



http://www.azcentral.com/members/Blog/PaulCoro/160708


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Very good interview. I hated Nash for many years but always respected the hell out of the guy. Can't deny his greatness. I hope for him he gets a chance at a ring before he calls it a career. Just hope he doesn't hop on the Miami bandwagon and goes there. And if he does, somehow, stay in Phoenix then that will means that Phoenix probably makes a couple of terrific moves. Going to be an interesting off-season.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Please don't come back to Phoenix. That's all I ask. He needs to go chase a ring for another two years with a better franchise.

This Suns team needs to be overhauled, starting with the owner. I respect Nash for never demanding a trade or whining about how shitty of
a team he was surrounded with. I mean, what star-calibre player, in today's game, does complain about having to continuously throw the ball to Jared
Dudley and Josh Childress on the wings? Our rookie, Morris, was probably are second best big man on the team. It's amazing the Suns even finished at .500 for the season.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Steve Nash is a class act(of course he is, he's Canadian). All these whiny players around the NBA should take notes from this guy. As Seuss said, Nash was surrounded with garbage and you never heard him complain once. I think he'll move on to another team and I really hope he does. It would be a shame to see his last couple years go to waste.


----------



## Brandon83 (May 1, 2012)

Phoenix needs 2-3 good transfers, because now they have only Nash and Gortat. Unfortunately its not enaugh.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I watch Atlanta play and can't help but think that Nash could make them a championship contender immediately. There is not another team in the league who needs a boost of everything that Nash provides to get them over the hump quite like the Hawks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come to Miami, Steve.

Bacardi and Coke. Do it.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Nash still has a lot to offer. I just hope he doesn't offer it here. Our team is clearly falling apart. Management can't decide what in the hell they want to do. They have completely and utterly screwed up this season. They had no business going for the playoffs. They should of been honest with themselves and told Nash their plan. We had nothing to gain by making the playoffs; possibly a little profit I guess. But our team would of been MUCH better served to embrace that we are bad and moved on. 

Instead we are sitting on the WORST possibly spot. The one guy that gets us to win games, is leaving without any return. We are the best team that DIDN'T make the playoffs, thus ensuring a terrible draft(especially when you factor in our questionable draft day decisions). It's just an utter cluster ****


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Phoenix is definitely the worst place for Nash to end up next year.


----------

